# The Office goes to America?



## WorldRuler (Feb 21, 2005)

It's true.  I just finshed watching a show on NBC tonight only to see a very disturbing add for a new TV show called "The Office".  At first I was excited because all I could see was the title, and I thought the British show was being introduced here, which would be great.  However, it was a show with all American actors that was clearly a cheap imatation.

The new "Office" looked to be filmed in the same mockumentary style as the office but was just rip offs of the same jokes on BBC's show or just plain not funny.

Question:  Why does the United States have to take everything good in the world and turn it to giant smoldering piles of pooh?  Why????  

I'm gonna go cry.  Next it's gonna be something that requires the accent to be funny like Father Ted...

Why...  I hate my life.

The only good thing we make is MXC which is only a voiced over Japanese game show!

Why?!?!?!

Question:  Who let monsters like the executive of NBC get their hands on the rights to that show?  Blah!!!!  Why?  Who?  It's gonna be a pile of crap.  Probably.  They even tried to imitate David Brent, which can't be done!  What the-


EDIT:  The real question is.  Has anyone else head of this?  Am I right to think we're gonna screw it up?  Who let us do this?  Has anyone seen the movie Office Space?
Why?  I'm done.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 21, 2005)

*Ze: The Office goes to America?*

I've heard that this is happening but I've never seen it(the USA version). I believe that Gervais and his writing partner ere involved in the translation so it might not be all bad. Still, I don't think this sort of h}mour will sit well in the Amerioan market.

Anybody remember the American version of Cracker? That didn't work particularly well either.

Finally: Office Space? Never heard of that one.


----------



## Silk (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't actually like the office anyway but your right, it is going to be a big pile of pooh! 

I just don't think that kind of humour will translate well in the states. but don't be too dishartened, buy the british DVD and watch it on the nights the american version's on the telly


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

The BBC have bought up the rights to the US version of The Office and are planning on airing it in the UK for good or ill.

It's a funny old world eh....


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

I saw that in the TV listings. Personally, I think that if they want to introduce a British show here than do that instead of stealing the idea. They tried it with American version of "Coupling" which was the worst 1/2 hour I've ever spent in my life and that is including the time I spent with my head in a toilet after too much tequilla. I've only caught "The Office" a few times on BBCA, but it was pretty good. I guess they are affraid we won't get the humor here or something. Which I can understand to a degree. But it's just sad to have execs at the networks not try and become original with their programing choices.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

There is a sad lack of originality in the world of television and film at the moment.
I remember there was a rumour of Red Dwarf being remade with a cast of  american actors. I don't know if it was ever done but the very idea makes me cringe.
So much of that humour was very specific to British culture.


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

That's the thing. I like British TV because it's not American. Which is why I watch it. I watch American TV cause that is what is on my TV 99% of the channels. Why we feel we have to try and make things over is beyond me. My Mom always told me if it isn't broken don't try and fix it. But the guys over at these so called networks haven't realized that yet.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> Why we feel we have to try and make things over is beyond me.



At the risk of being jumped upon by every American in here, it often appears to me that the US does this because of history. The European & meditteranean, middle eastern...oriental et al... nations are ancient and their identities are fairly deep rooted.

The cultural identity of America is still a fluid and developing thing. I'm not saying that the older cultures are more advanced or more civilised, because sometimes to our sensibilites they are barbaric, they are however historically notable.

America is home to so many different cultural groups, and yet is such a young culture itself that I think sometimes that reflects in the TV made over there.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

BTW, no offense taken at least not by me. 

You have a good point. Perhaps we seem to want to try and prove that we can improve on things or maybe without sounding too presumptuous, that we can improve on it. Which is a silly and arrogant thing to think. And as we've seen, at least from some shows we certainly can not. That of course is just a theory. In all other aspects, we Americans have so many choices it's kind of disturbing at least to me that we feel the need to go outside and take an idea from someone else. Of course if we didn't we wouldn't have "Survivor" either. Now that is a show I like. But I've never seen the UK version ever. Nor the UK version of "Big Brother" which I also like. But that to me isn't as bad because it's a game show and it's not acting in the traditional sense. One of the best shows out there was "Who's Line Is It Anyway". I enjoyed both the UK and US versions and though the humor was very different, they were both funny. Again though, with "The Office" it's not only a concept but also foundation of characters and writing that is being put on US TV.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

The US does some shows fantastically, Babylon 5, Star Trek (except Enterprise), Stargate & etc....


----------



## Space Monkey (Mar 8, 2005)

I love British humour, but never thought The Office or Ricky Gervais was funny - so as for the US remake, I suspect that won't be funny either.

As an aside, did ya know there's a Monty Python musical called 'Spamalot' just starting on Broadway (based on The Holy Grail)?  Tim Curry is playing King Arthur and it's getting excellent reviews.

I kinda get sick of repeats and re-hashed shows/films anyway, when there are so many great new writers and ideas out there that deserve a chance.  But instead, they seem to be regurgitating everything that was successful already, in the hope that there's a ready made audience.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

I never found the office funny either, I rarely watch TV anyway. I just tend to turn it on for specific documentaries and shows such as Stargate.

Spamalot sounds hilarious and if anyone can do it justtice it'd be Tim Curry.

There is always a ready made audience for regurgitated pap, people tend to fear change so they stick with what they know


----------

